# Lebensdauer von Kaulquappen



## Deuned (13. Mai 2015)

Wie es scheint hatte ich Kaulquappen von einer Gartenkröte im Teich.
Nun habe ich es leider nicht notiert,wann ich sie zum ersten Mal gesehen habe -ich denke vor ca. 2 Wochen -und nun sehe ich plötzlich keine einzige mehr,obwohl sie zahlreiche Möglichkeiten hatten,geschützte Stellen in der Uferzone auf zu suchen.
Daher nun meine Frage:Wie lange bleibt denn eine solche Kaulquappe in diesem Zustand bzw. wohin sind die alle verschwunden?
Mein kleiner Teich ist ohne jegliche Technik und Chemie.


----------



## krallowa (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
auf jeden Fall länger als ca. 2 Wochen.
Von Beginn Kaulquappe bis zum Frosch knapp 15 Wochen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2015)

Servus

Bei mir hat es am 21.04.2015 so ausgesehen ...
  

Vor einer Woche (Mittwoch, 6.5.2015) konnte ich schon schwimmende Kaulquappen entdecken, aber da waren auch noch welche in den Laichschnüren.

Heute sieht es so im ganzen Teich aus
  

Tausende von Kaulquappen (Bufo bufo) wuseln im Teich herum.

Im vorigen Jahr 2014 hat es ähnlich ausgesehen nur das man sehr viele __ Rückenschwimmer auch gesehen hat. Das ist heuer noch nicht der Fall.
Werde dies weiter beobachten.

@Deuned :
Im Vorjahr wurden es sukzessive immer weniger bis keiner mehr vorhanden war. Ich habe mir damals gedacht, so jetzt hat keiner überlebt.
Ob es alleine die vielen Rückenschwimmer gewesen sind. Keine Ahnung. Oder ob doch einige den Teich lebend unbemerkt von uns verlassen konnten ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Bild von heute als Nachtrag:
  
Das Wasser ist "Glas klar wie unsichtbar". Die leichte "graue Wolke" im Vordergrund vor den submersen Tannenwedeln, kommt vom heutigen Seerosenumpflanztag.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (13. Mai 2015)

Ja Helmut,so sah es bei mir im Teich auch aus:Glasklares Wasser und es wimmelte von Kaulquappen.Sie waren sehr aktiv die Algen von den Steinen abzufressen.
Nun sehe ich aber wirklich absolut keine mehr und das machte mich stutzig,da ich nicht von einer so kurzen Entwicklungsphase ausgegangen bin......

LG

Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2015)

__ Libellen, __ Molche etc. halten da ganz schön Frühstück. Meine immer das offene sandiige Ufer die Überlebenschanse vergrößern. Verkrautete Teiche verringern das Überleben.


----------

